# Cabinet saw extension table questions



## ajthomas5009 (Dec 21, 2013)

Alright well I researched and planned all winter to build an extension/router table for my contractors saw. But since I recently upgraded to a cabinet model things have changed a lil bit.

2 things I've noticed with a cabinet model are that there are no bolt holes on the wings for securing an extension and also I've noticed that it's impractical/difficult to have a common mobile base for Both the saw and extension. (Because the cabinet saw already comes set at the optimum height.

So my question is how have some of you delt with this and keeping the two surfaces aligned and level. Especially with uneven garage cement?


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

You're talking about a 52" fence and extension table, right?

You can get a mobile base for the whole unit.

I have an HTC mobile base under mine that accommodates the whole set up.
I rarely every move it, but when I have, it works fine.


----------



## mcomisar (Oct 9, 2012)

I have a sawstop PCS 52". Last winter, I cut down the extension table that came with the saw to make room for my bench dog router extension that was on my old contractor saw. I had to drill a couple new holes in the wings, but it was easy, and the router table works great. I'll see if i can dig up a picture.


----------



## mcomisar (Oct 9, 2012)

> I'll see if i can dig up a picture.


----------

